# One For Grandpa!



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Poriggity(Scott) was heading to his grandfathers funeral yesterday and told me to smoke a good one for grandpa. I hope the funeral went well.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i hope everything worked out for him..nice VSG


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

BTW, I tried my new V cutter on this skinny stick and it was awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

nice combo


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

It looks like you handle up your end of the deal. nice.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Barndog said:


> It looks like you handle up your end of the deal. nice.


Unfortunately I had the easy part.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Our thoughts are with him, too.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice choice Brian.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Good toast


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

heart felt sympathies to Scott :sorry:. nice way to settle up your end


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Scott.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Poriggity my thoughts go out to you and your family on this day. Just to show what kind of guy Scott is, he sent me a bomb before he left for the funeral. What an awesome BOTL, I will post the pics later.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Brian-
Thanks bro! It meant a lot. I was pretty close to my grandfather in law, and it was hard this weekend, but we all know he is in a better place. I only managed to break down into tears once the whole weekend, but unfortunately didn't do any smoking this weekend. Thank you to everyone for the thoughts and prayers, it means ALOT!
Scott


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

CIGAR malt??? That sounds awesome...


Edit:... post 400  ...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Great job man.


----------

